# Best on/off foot switch



## JohnPField (Jun 14, 2019)

Any recommendations for or against a on/off foot switch.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What is it going to be used for? I have three… two on scroll saws and one on a bandsaw. The cheap HF ones have worked great for me in those applications.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JohnPField (Jun 14, 2019)

I would like to use one to turn on and off my shop vac that is connected to my SawStop until I can get my Oneida system installed. (I have all the parts. Just need the laborers to put it together.)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a scroll saw Linemaster switch with a metal casing and a plastic one. The plastic one can be screwed to a surface easily, which can be helpful because they can get pulled around by the cord. I used to have it screwed to a board to weigh it down.

The plastic one seem durable enough. The metal one just exudes more quality and is smaller.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I made my own for the exact same use case. I used metal electrical boxes, SJOOW cable with liquid tight strain relief where they went in/out of the boxes, and an decora type switch. Worked quite well for me for several years, until I got a proper permanently mounted dust collector


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I got mine from Peachtree some years ago. I bought both a deadman, and a click on and off. I like the deadman on the router table, stepping off, and it goes dead, so it's faster. I use the click for on and off one on the scroller.

Not sure if they are still selling the same, but mine are at or near 20 years old, and both going fine. Plus P tree has 15% off everything through this weekend.










Peachtree link

https://www.ptreeusa.com

Foot switches found at this page, SCROLL down.

https://www.ptreeusa.com/shop_power_switch.html


----------

